# Second attempt (:



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

This is my second attempt with Churro for betta of the month. I think I got a pretty good picture ♥


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

Really gorgeous fish. Great picture. You have my vote.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, thank you so much [: ♥ 
still don't know who I'm voting for lol.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thats a really cute pic  He looks like he got caught doing something naughty. lol


----------



## SillyFinn (Mar 12, 2011)

Gorgeous picture! How did you manage to get one so nice?! And I love his name.


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep, you have my vote! beautiful colour!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! [: means a lot
SillyFinn: Well I have an underwater mode on my camera and I use flash... But I don't take the pictures close up I go pretty far away and zoom in.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute pic!


----------

